# Is the rut started as bucks are still hanging out together



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This morning we pushed a couple of bucks out of a little thicket like 25 sq yards small, small area. I thought the bucks would be split up by now or even fighting a bit, but these two were bedded down together, the small was a 6 point looking to be 2 1/2 years old or better with the larger buck much older. We ran them around the field until they realized we were serious, then gone. This was in Hancock Cty.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Still too early. Consistent action won't be for another week or two.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I was wondering the same thing....went out last night for a few hours before dark...soon as I got in my stand I tried rattling, about 10min later 2 bucks came in together...1 being a small 8pt and the other a 6pt...came in together looked around for about 10min and both went there seperate ways....thought I might get an idea of whether they are seperated, but when they come in together and leave seperate its kind of hard to tell....lol


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Like Magis said - we need another couple weeks. The bucks that are together are getting that edge to them already though. We have seen young bucks "face off" and also push on each other a bit, then proceed to feed together until after dark. My buddy just had a basket 8 pushing on a small 6 Sunday.

Another note - I've seen big bucks tolerate a younger buck running with them during the rut. The bottom line is that the big boy knows when the time is right and isn't threatened. He'll let that young buck run his doe and wear her out, but when she gets close he will swing in & chase the young guy away so he can do his business.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Well spoken fish-n-fool 
I hunt the Nobel Co. /Caldwell area 
I too watched to young guns going at it this past weekend . One was a six inch spike the other a small 4 .First time i never witness this. They were both feeding side by side then the spike went up and under the neck of the four and gave him a good shot . They butted heads and were driving each other around for 3 to 5 min. I was suprized how agreesive both were this time of the year ,but then agian it was a cheap shot by the spike . The 4 pt backed off and started to tear up a young tree . Then they feed together agian a foot apart for the next 45 min. After that my knees started to cramp so i tried to striaghten them out and Crack , Crack went the knees up they looked and away they ran

I am starting to see some good scraps at the field edges . i agree with both of ya It close but still prolly two wks out 

Good luck to you all


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

was at gander mountain last night someone checked in a nice 10 point that looke like he had swallowed two basketballs and the got stuck in his neck I would say he was


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I hunted last weekend and had a two deer go off on each other sounded like they were trying to kill each other and then at dark my buddy saw two deer walking together... then my buddy rattled in a 10 and heard him grunting with his ears laid back waiting to get in on the action until he nailed him! so guess it depends on the deer! saw lots of deer moving early today!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I had two 4-points come through together last weekend. I think they are up and looking, but I don't believe the rut is really beginning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I had 2 small bucks come in together yesterday


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Patience, patience , patience. As was mentioned it will be coming probably in a little more than a week, perhaps 2 weeks.



nicklesman said:


> was at gander mountain last night someone checked in a nice 10 point that looke like he had swallowed two basketballs and the got stuck in his neck I would say he was


The swollen neck is a result of the increase activity in the rubbing and sparring coupled with the increased testosterone level. This condition does not happen overnight once the "rut" comes. I am sure that buck built his massive neck in the last several weeks in preparation for the breeding season but there is no way by viewing the buck to know whether the breeding has begun because the change that makes it all happen is in the does.

I believe many people refer to the rut as the point when everything goes crazy and bucks are chasing, breeding, and fighting with no other care in the world. Many refer to this as the frenzy period as well. During this period the bucks will really display no change in their physical characteristics other than the fact that they will begin to slowly lose body weight due to constant breeding and fighting and only eating enough to get by. I believe I read that some mature bucks may lose 50 pounds or more throughout the rut cycle. That may be an extreme case scenario but they will nevertheless begin to decline during this period.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've seen bucks in the rut together.. I think sometimes they do this to find a hot doe. 2 noses are better than 1


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

2 small bucks coming down the trail is a common scene in early rut.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This weekend I watched two huge bucks just out walking in the open during mid day. They must be getting fired up, they were not together or even close (15 miles apart) but out during mid day. Its going to be warm today but I will be out there every evening this week.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I seen a nice 8 pointer running a doe hard down in Kentucky around 2:30 in the afternoon. I was squirrel hunting. She was very close to coming in the way it looked.


----------

